# 21'st archery kill of the year



## Rancid Crabtree (Apr 14, 2008)

This is likely my last harvest of 2021 as my knee replacement is only days away. This was the 21'st bow kill for the year. I do suburban archery deer removal and I spent a week and half bowhunting Africa)





































I used my homemade 6 blade broadhead and the blood trail was impressive so while I didnt need the drone to locate the carcass, I still put it in the air to get some footage.






And I was again using the tracking nock so I used it to track the unit which was embedded in the side of the doe.


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

Good luck with your knee replacement!


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

Broadhead looks like it does awesome work.


----------



## Gamekeeper (Oct 9, 2015)

Great job as always!

How do you dispose of the deer? Do you have to process them yourself and then donate them?


----------



## jasperdog (Nov 8, 2007)

Good luck with your knee. Might be a while before the new one bends like the photo, but it should hurt less.

The young guy that ran the Sporting Clays where we had our place in SC got talking one day… He and his buddy had a couple deer control contracts. One for a giant Sun City development. He claimed 231 one year, all with a compound bow. They had to leave them in a specific place to get paid, so they still had to drag them. He said it was a lot of work.


----------



## C20chris (Dec 4, 2007)

First time seeing that tracking nock. That thing is awesome!


----------



## obeRON (Dec 15, 2007)

-


----------



## downfloat (May 3, 2007)

Slightly older news from 2013. 

Sent from my moto g power using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------

